# DNP and yellowing eyes/skin



## Djh (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey all,

I've used crystal dnp before and only had heat and lethargy as a side... Now I'm doing powder dnp and on my 4th/5th day I started getting a yellow tint in my eyes.. I'm now 8 days in and my skin is getting a yellow tint aswell... I know it's the dnp and not jaundice, I know this is a side effect of dnp...

What are your experiences with this? I geuss it's too late to get rid of it without stopping the cycle, but is there anything you can do to prevent this? I'm drinking atleast 6-8 litres a day and a few during the night..

Also, those of you who had this happen, how long did it last after last cap?

Thanks in advance ;-)


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

that sounds fcuked, why do you go yellow if its not jaundice?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

@ash1981 told me something about things going yellow on DNP. Can't remember what, think it was wee though.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

sckeane said:


> that sounds fcuked, why do you go yellow if its not jaundice?


I think dnp has links to industrial dye!! Hence the colour change lol


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

sckeane said:


> that sounds fcuked, why do you go yellow if its not jaundice?


there has been many many members on this site that have gone yellow from DNP

the powder is yellow

yellowing of sweat

eyes and finger nails have also been reported its not jaundice its dnp


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Id be getting the f*ck of it if i was you


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

Could be jaundice, can't be too careful, however since dinitrophenol is also used in colouring material that may be a reason?

I've heard of nails going yellow too.



sckeane said:


> that sounds fcuked, why do you go yellow if its not jaundice?


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

I read that too, cant remember if it was ash.



paulandabbi said:


> @ash1981 told me something about things going yellow on DNP. Can't remember what, think it was wee though.


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> @ash1981 told me something about things going yellow on DNP. Can't remember what, think it was wee though.


With dnp it's not your wee turning yellow that's the worrying thing


----------



## jackedbrah (Feb 1, 2013)

Djh said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I've used crystal dnp before and only had heat and lethargy as a side... Now I'm doing powder dnp and on my 4th/5th day I started getting a yellow tint in my eyes.. I'm now 8 days in and my skin is getting a yellow tint aswell... I know it's the dnp and not jaundice, I know this is a side effect of dnp...
> 
> ...


You forgot to mention the most important part: daily dosage!


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

ewww thats nasty fcuk that, you;d end up looking like a simpson


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2013)

I thought it was just because I was handling them but all my nails and tips of fingers are bright yellow!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

corporates said:


> I read that too, cant remember if it was ash.


I am sure its on his journal and he was speaking about it as I didn't know what it was!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Get the fvck off the DNP and go get checked out


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Stevie909 said:


> With dnp it's not your wee turning yellow that's the worrying thing


Lol I haven't got a clue about it if im honest. Just thought I would say what I had heard.


----------



## Djh (Mar 12, 2013)

DNP is a very powerful dye and it turns everything yellow, really... Need replies from someone who's been there ;-) Nails are still normal, seems like the only thing tho... DNP does not affect liver, I haven't been on cycle for a while, I don't drink etc, and the colouring started few days after starting dnp...


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

I know fvck all about DNP, but if you start itching, then I'd be thinking it was jaundice.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

I noticed this, having never gone above 250mg a day (typically 125mg). Began to clear up a few days after my last dose.

As others have said, DNP is a dye - dunno about blood, but it certainly dyes all your rest of your bodyfluids.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Djh said:


> DNP is a very powerful dye and it turns everything yellow, really... Need replies from someone who's been there ;-) Nails are still normal, seems like the only thing tho... DNP does not affect liver, I haven't been on cycle for a while, I don't drink etc, and the colouring started few days after starting dnp...


Dude how much of your skin is yellow? Are your eyes completely yellow?


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Mate just cause it ain't liver toxic doesn't mean it's not affecting anything else?!! What's wrong with you YOUR TURNING YELLOW surely that's a sign ****s going wrong

Your basically going mouldy


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Op

http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=e4_S46UcI2AC&pg=PT390&lpg=PT390&dq=dnp+yellowing+eyes&source=bl&ots=ovH5wGz33L&sig=LrcoGsR7nrquCRR-73uhznubFLY&hl=en&sa=X&ei=YGx5UdSvG4Tz0gW71YHgAQ&ved=0CDkQ6AEwAzgK

Says it affects the blood eyes and liver don't know how reliable source of info is though


----------



## Djh (Mar 12, 2013)

It Aint bad, cant see the skin is yellow, just someone who Said it, might be joking.. Eyes is just a yellow tint, really it's to be expected on this stuff


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

http://nj.gov/health/eoh/rtkweb/documents/fs/2950.pdf

Note this data sheet does not say it is liver toxic, it does however say it "may damage the liver and kidneys".

Many of the reported deaths have been from occupational exposure.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Going yellow on dnp is a completely different yellow to jaundice

Trust me you would know if you had jaundice


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

I ran it for 2 week at 250mg a day and only thing that went yellow was my spunk and my hands when i was counting them out to get rid of the bloody things, awful drug in my opinion makes you useless, id be having serious concerns if my eyes were going yellow i really would.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

i've munched through about 40g of crystal dnp powder over the past 16 months so yellowing is nothing new to me, DNP is an industrial dye so it will turn everything yellow, saliva, spunk, ****, sweat, fingernails, skin, eyes etc nothing to worry about, it will go away the minute you'll stop taking it,


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

As said its an industrial dye hence the yellowing of skin and eyes etc. Thats not to say it isn't affecting the liver, I'd just come off it anyway, nasty drug imo. Then get to the docs for a liver function, liver value test and a complete blood count. Not worth it, if it is anything more sinister


----------



## Djh (Mar 12, 2013)

BetterThanYou said:


> i've munched through about 40g of crystal dnp powder over the past 16 months so yellowing is nothing new to me, DNP is an industrial dye so it will turn everything yellow, saliva, spunk, ****, sweat, fingernails, skin, eyes etc nothing to worry about, it will go away the minute you'll stop taking it,


Thanks mate, all I wanted to know


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

You can tell by your p1ss how bad your being efdected


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

But also consider that having all this dye in your circulation, is detrimental to your system.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Djh said:


> Thanks mate, all I wanted to know


You could have had 50 people telling you it's not a good situation to be in but you get one post that says its ok and your happy, guess that's all you were looking for. Crack on Homer.


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Well it is pesticide after all, and your worried about turning yellow. Lol. Wouldn't touch that ****e with a barge pole mate.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

You cannot say "ITS NOT JAUNDICE"

you have no way of differentiating


----------



## Djh (Mar 12, 2013)

Speedway said:


> You could have had 50 people telling you it's not a good situation to be in but you get one post that says its ok and your happy, guess that's all you were looking for. Crack on Homer.


Everyone who haven 't used it, will say it's a bad situation... I'd Rather trust one who's been there, than 50 who haven't...

Thanks for your concern everyone..


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Djh said:


> Everyone who haven 't used it, will say it's a bad situation... I'd Rather trust one who's been there, than 50 who haven't...
> 
> Thanks for your concern everyone..


Yea ok mate that's a great philosophy. :no:

People only hear what they want to hear.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

BetterThanYou said:


> i've munched through about 40g of crystal dnp powder over the past 16 months so yellowing is nothing new to me, DNP is an industrial dye so it will turn everything yellow, saliva, spunk, ****, sweat, fingernails, skin, eyes etc nothing to worry about, it will go away the minute you'll stop taking it,


This ! All i get is yellow pi$$, jizz and the corner of my eyes go abit yellow, it goes when your body makes new cells im sure i read.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Never used it researched it enough to never want to dump that crap in my body but if I had to come on here and post about everything going yellow I would be questioning what it is doing to my insides. I just don't understand why something that can be that toxic people are willing to take rather than go down the good old fashioned route of diet and training but each to their own but seriously take a step back and consider the advice being given.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

So many ill-informed comments on this thread lol. :lol: Whether something is strongly coloured has no bearing on it's physiological effects. Beta-carotine is a dye yet also a vitamin so chill out mofo's! :lol:

As mentioned, it's just a side effect, nothing to worry about. Reduce your dosage a bit until it goes if you are that bothered by it.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> This ! All i get is yellow pi$$, *jizz and the corner of my eyes go abit yellow*, it goes when your body makes new cells im sure i read.


Don't Chinese men have yellow spunk...always thought they did? :confused1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Don't Chinese men have yellow spunk...always thought they did? :confused1:


Lol never noticed it in the asian pornos mate haha


----------



## anthall76 (Oct 30, 2011)

ive been off dnp for a week my eyes have now turned white again and so has my skin,wee etc...


----------



## Djh (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks all


----------

